# Canon Launches X Mark I Lite Mouse!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/canon-launches-x-mark-i-mouse/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/canon-launches-x-mark-i-mouse/"></a></div>
<p><strong>CANON U.S.A. ANNOUNCES NEW DESKTOP ACCESSORIES FOR TODAYâ€™S BUSINESS PROFESSIONALS</strong></p>
<p>New Products Expand Canon Technology into New Markets</p>
<p><strong>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., July 26, 2011 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon U.S.A., Inc.,</strong> a leader in digital imaging, has strengthened the X Mark I series of products today with the launch of two new desktop business accessories, the X Mark I Mouse Lite and the X Mark I Keypad. Designed with input from Canonâ€™s Camera design team, these sleek and stylish products are the ideal extension to a laptopâ€™s standard keyboard, helping to improve overall work efficiency for business professionals working remotely.</p>
<p>â€œThe addition of the X Mark I Keypad and X Mark I Mouse Lite marks Canonâ€™s entry into a new product category,â€ said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies and Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. â€œCanon recognizes that business professionals are always on the search for tools that help improve work efficiency and we feel these new products will certainly accomplish this task.â€</p>
<p><!--more-->The three-in-one Canon X Mark I Mouse Lite combines the functionality of a laser mouse in addition to a keypad and 10-digit calculator making it ideal for the traveling business professional along with anyone interested in minimizing the number of accessories in a workspace. Available in either black or white, the X Mark I Mouse Lite is compatible with Windows PC or Mac laptops, has three mouse buttons and Bluetooth 2.01 connectivity. In addition, this new mouse has a low battery indicator to avoid running out of power unexpectedly.</p>
<p>Designed for the on-the-go business professional, the Canon X Mark I Keypad provides users with a two-in-one keypad in addition to a 10-digit Semi-Desktop Calculator that can be easily paired with either a Windows PC or Mac laptop through Bluetooth 2.01. Powered by solar and AAA batteries, the X Mark I Keypad is available in black or white.</p>
<p>The Canon X Mark I Mouse Lite will have an estimated selling price of $59.99 and is expected to become available in August while the Canon X Mark I Keypad will have an estimated selling price of $59.99 and is expected to ship in September.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2011)

We ask for a new camera, and we get _THIS_?!? We need a X Mark II Cat to eat this X Mark I Mouse Lite, and get Canon back on track...


----------



## kode (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I've been sort of in the market for a keypad, I guess, but I do have an urge to second-guess this new product line...


----------



## NormanBates (Jul 26, 2011)

I totally checked the date: "it can't be april 1st, right?"

what a joke...


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Jul 26, 2011)

Accounting departments worldwide - rejoice!

Photographers..... back to purgatory. 

Come on Canon!


----------



## steven63 (Jul 26, 2011)

So disappointing. :'(


----------



## IWLP (Jul 26, 2011)

I see no Direct Print button. I suppose we're supposed to be excited about the new "Indirect Print Button" functionality.


----------



## bycostello (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah, not sure i totally see the point of that.... i'll stick to my magic mouse....


----------



## victorengel (Jul 26, 2011)

This is not new. Do a google search for calculator mouse, and you'll see plenty of links for this product from last year! Or is there some feature that's different this time around, in which case, why is it a Mark I product?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2011)

victorengel said:


> This is not new. Do a google search for calculator mouse, and you'll see plenty of links for this product from last year! Or is there some feature that's different this time around, in which case, why is it a Mark I product?



You're refering to the X Mark I Mouse, this is the new X Mark I Mouse Lite. It's Lite, which means...well, I have no idea what it means, since it appears to be exactly the same product that was released in the UK last year around this time. This time, it's available for the US market, which I'm sure has been eagerly awaiting a new calculator/mouse product.  Perhaps since America has a higher rate of obesity in the population, Canon felt that re-naming this product Lite would boost sales...


----------



## michi (Jul 26, 2011)

I did the same thing, is it April 1st? Wow, really, a new line of keyboards and a CALCULATOR mouse? Wow... Maybe the 5DMIII will come with a built in calculator too. Such innovative thinking!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2011)

michi said:


> Maybe the 5DMIII will come with a built in calculator too.



Could be...according to endgadget, "[Canon's] camera design team helped to create the hybrid input device." Of course, that might simply be because Canon's calculator/mouse design team is understaffed, a shortcoming they'll certainly address before they start working on the X Mark II Mouse UltraLite.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jul 26, 2011)

The keypad looks like its 5 x 4....odd aspect ratio and only .000020MP? At least it should be low noise...


----------



## davidpeter (Jul 26, 2011)

Definitely needed.

I see the future of a splitted 5D line: one with calculator and one without that...


----------



## docrender (Jul 26, 2011)

Do they sick? So-o-o... expecting Canon made android based tablet pretty soon.


----------



## paulc (Jul 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...this is the new X Mark I Mouse Lite



I'm definitely holding out for the X Mark I Mouse *Pro*


----------



## kode (Jul 26, 2011)

docrender said:


> Do they sick? So-o-o... expecting Canon made android based tablet pretty soon.



The more I think about that, the more I want one.



paulc said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ...this is the new X Mark I Mouse Lite
> ...



You do that, I'm gonna want one with a red ring, weather sealing and an L in the model name.


----------



## edean (Jul 27, 2011)

I can just hear Fake Chuck Westfall already....


----------



## mreco99 (Jul 27, 2011)

Notice they didnt say what year it will be available, 2013 i expect, like everything else.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Notice they didnt say what year it will be available, 2013 i expect, like everything else.



They will be made in China, and rip off copies may actually hit the market first.


----------



## Gcon (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally! A calculator mouse - my life is now complete. ???


----------



## Matt (Jul 27, 2011)

That's what we get when the cameras we love so much are made by a company that has its primary business in office products! We are just not getting all the love. Sometimes I look at Nikon and how they are dedicated to just cameras and glass. Then I look back at all the Canon glass I own and forget that silly thought.


----------



## Graham King (Jul 29, 2011)

I joined this forum just to say that this is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen in my life.

Canon needs to come out with a super 35 video camera soon otherwise I'm going to pick up a Sony F3 and trade in all my Canon glass.


----------

